
Ask HN: Should we create a new product company or keep it under one umbrella? - abhishekdesai
Need some advice from the HackerNews community.<p>We are a 12-year old software consulting company. We help startups build software products. And now we are in process of launching our own products.<p>We have launched a product couple of months back and are in process of launching another one very soon.<p>I wanted to know if we should have a separate product company to manage these 2 products or should we keep them under the same company as it has a stronger goodwill in the market.<p>Anybody, who has done this before? Would love to hear pros and cons of both the approaches.
======
patio11
A similar thread recently:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11178940](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11178940)

 _should we keep them under the same company as it has a stronger goodwill in
the market._

It is, candidly, unlikely anyone cares. Software products get the loyalty; the
companies backing them are often unknown to the end-user and/or purchaser.
This is true even in cases where you would swear blind that it cannot possibly
be true. (Not at liberty to discuss specific conversations at ex-clients;
suffice it to say that "How is it freaking possible that N% of our users of
$FOO are unaware that we make $BAR even when they _pay for both_?!?" is a
thing that has been said.)

~~~
abhishekdesai
Thank you for suggesting relevant thread and yes what you said makes sense. It
is unlikely that users would care about the company, who is backing the
product.

------
brudgers
My recommendation would be to consult your lawyer, insurance agent, and
accountant. Products and services can have very different liability profiles,
e.g. in the US.

Good luck.

------
sharemywin
If you could send an email to some of your current users and they would try
your new product you might keep it as the same company.

